# what are the positive and negative of blast and cruise



## Jada (Jul 12, 2013)

This  question has been on my mind since me and hulk were talking in the chat and this subject came up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 12, 2013)

Basically, if you're not already on TRT you will be (or will need be) after an extended period of blasting and cruising. 

If you're old and gray & past your prime baby-making days, this may not be a detriment to you. 

The benefit to incorporating the 'cruise' (in between blasts) is to take the strain off your system for a while (eg. lipids, blood pressure) while still preserving a T-level that's commensurate with a healthy younger lad (but not in excess). 

I blast & cruise. My advice: respect the cruise. It's there for a reason, and not to be ignored in the interest of staying 'On' for the rest of your life (hello, kidney / liver / heart issues!). 

If you're a youngin' and not on TRT, then blast & cruise is not for you IMO.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 12, 2013)

blast to get big cruise to rest the liver and kydneys


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> blast to get big cruise to rest the liver and kydneys



lmao what?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2013)

blast and cruise to me means u never come off steroids


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2013)

Positives-Getting Jacked!
Negative-Sides! I'm too lazy to list them.... I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> lmao what?


i am trt so i am always on the cruise i lower my doses so my bloods can return to normal


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 12, 2013)

Dude, youre too young IMO for blast and cruise.

Thats a lifelong commitment, and unless you are 100% committed to going pro at this age, I would wait until you NEED to be permanently placed on drugs before going that route. 

If youre not seriously going pro at this age, really, whats the point of starting so early?


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 12, 2013)

They actually promote blast and cruise at one of the boards I visit...... to 18y/o's .......to 21y/o's....
To everybody....

*You will actually get flamed if you inquire about PCT.*

Shit is beyond stupid. You almost need to read all of the posts wearing a helmet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2013)

Negs: get sick of pinning, sometimes on cruise the dose is still relatively high, say 300mg and because of that you never feel like yourself, the constant management of meds etc


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Negs: get sick of pinning, sometimes on cruise the dose is still relatively high, say 300mg and because of that you never feel like yourself, the constant management of meds etc



What do you mean you never feel like yourself. Lethargic?


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 12, 2013)

No complaints for me, but many will get tired of pinning all day. I pin everyday on cycle and its nbd, 2x a week on a cruise isn't bad at all. I have low t tho and love maintaining all my cycle gains. Def not for anyone tho! It's a life commitment, so be sure ur into the bb lifestyle 110%.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 12, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> What do you mean you never feel like yourself. Lethargic?


with me my hormones are all over the place, on blast i am doing several compounds and moderate doses, cruising i am on a low dose of test. it is like puberty every 3 or 4 months. i have to watch my moods very close. acne, pinning 4 times a week instead of twice.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 13, 2013)

I remember the exact question you asked in the shout was "can you blast & cruise and still be natty?"

To this day I did not think it was a serious question to be honest...


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 13, 2013)

To be clear:

TRT is something you only do if you need to or you are trying to be pro and never plan to come off - take it from us who now have to be on just to stay at normal levels

and no you cannot be on steroids (whether its blast or cruise) and still be natty


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> What do you mean you never feel like yourself. Lethargic?



I mean its tough being super-human all the time.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 13, 2013)

The big advantage is no post cycle crash...


----------



## Jada (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the insight guys.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 13, 2013)

Positives-you'll be able to reach goals not attainable with cycling on and off (nationals/pro size)

Negatives-shutdown-cruise for long enough and you'll stop making endogenous test

Look at all the national level/pro guys-this is what cruising (of course a plethora of other shit is used) can get you

Also, Swiper is a good example of a normal guy who cruises nationals/pro doses (1.5-2g for 8 years so far with 1-2 blasts a year):






He stays around 270-280lbs at 5'9..however this brings up another point

If you get bad sides with 750mg of test, or get sides with more than moderate doses of gear...you DO NOT have great gear response

No great genes=DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT CRUISING

There's a reason pro's/national level guys can cruise on moderate-high doses (eg 500mg-1.5g+) and do blasts with 2-3G+ of gear-their genes!

If you can't handle high doses without bad sides, you don't have the genes to even think about cruising lol

That's why people with shitty gear response try to make up for it with a shitload of gear but get horrible gyno, acne, and bloat and fall off the map..cough trey brewer cough


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

Do bloods drop back to reasonable ranges when cruising and does bp lower down enough to be somewhat healthy?


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 13, 2013)

Hulk can i spank that ass in the avi?


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Do bloods drop back to reasonable ranges when cruising and does bp lower down enough to be somewhat healthy?



Again if you got poor genetics for gear then bloodwork won't be that good cruising

Mine stays around 130-140/80-90 unless I drink too much lol

Cut back on alcohol and now bp is back to normal lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Do bloods drop back to reasonable ranges when cruising and does bp lower down enough to be somewhat healthy?



It depends on your cruise dose. Don't confuse cruising with TRT. TRT is based on getting your hormones in optimal range - optimal meaning high as they can be but with all your other health markers in line.

Cruising is using a dose where you do not lose size or strength depending on your goal.  For example. I can cruise at 250mg of test per week with my typical maintenance diet and will not dip below 255lbs.  My squat will not drop below 530 and my deadlift will stay above 540.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 13, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> They actually promote blast and cruise at one of the boards I visit...... to 18y/o's .......to 21y/o's....
> To everybody....
> 
> *You will actually get flamed if you inquire about PCT.*
> ...




I think I got kicked off that board...


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 13, 2013)

graniteman said:


> I think I got kicked off that board...



Usually I will play devils advocate with situations and argue the other point of view. (underdog)
Yet there is no excuse for that type of bad advice except for profit.
You teach these kids, and preach to em bad information.
They are hooked on your shit, They need you now ... so they spend the $$

If you talk common sense and logic you will get kicked off. No if ands or buts.
I'm sure I got flamed for giving a guy a PCT protocol. 
(He was trying to come off mind you getting flamed for asking and I never went back and checked the responses.)

Aside from most of the guys in their avi pics look like complete dog shit anyways. (considering all of the shit they are on. LOL)

I just wanted their "Top Chef" and Im not a wiz... I'd probably get kicked off if I stayed active.

Fuck eM and Good Job Graniteman!


----------



## graniteman (Jul 13, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Usually I will play devils advocate with situations and argue the other point of view. (underdog)
> Yet there is no excuse for that type of bad advice except for profit.
> You teach these kids, and preach to em bad information.
> They are hooked on your shit, They need you now ... so they spend the $$
> ...



lol, Did you see the blowup? I couldn't believe some of the crap going on there. I saw what you're talking about, 17 year old kid was asking advice on what to run his 1st cycle. I told him it would be better to get a good 2 -3 years minimum eating, training program before even considering aas.   I got ripped by evryone , even the kid!! 
That and pulling the covers on their ''pharm grade Medtropin hgh'' bs. It's friggin generics with a mts label


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2013)

graniteman said:


> lol, Did you see the blowup? I couldn't believe some of the crap going on there. I saw what you're talking about, 17 year old kid was asking advice on what to run his 1st cycle. I told him it would be better to get a good 2 -3 years minimum eating, training program before even considering aas.   I got ripped by evryone , even the kid!!
> That and pulling the covers on their ''pharm grade Medtropin hgh'' bs. It's friggin generics with a mts label



I was going to guess you were talking about Getbig until you mentioned that garbage Medtropin...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 13, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> They are hooked on your shit, They need you now ... so they spend the $$
> 
> Aside from most of the guys in their avi pics look like complete dog shit anyways. (considering all of the shit they are on.



Those two things are what makes it so bad

the majority DO NOT need to cruise, and they wreck people's wallets and have it where they'll need gear forever

I mean look at all the forums-the vast majority get sides:
-running past 750mg of test
-get too much bloat/loss of libido when using nandrolones
- using more than TWO compounds
-and soooo many posts about how they don't gain more with 1g test vs 500-700 

If you get more than just lethargy doing more than 750mg test, lose libido/too much bloat from nandrolones, get crazy bp from compounds, DON'T see more gains with more than 750mg test, can't handle more than 2 compounds without bad sides, etc list goes on...then face the truth

YOU DON'T NEED TO CRUISE

Now if the more gear you take=more results, and the more gear=no sides besides a little higher bp/lethargy

Then you got the genetics to handle cruising and honestly should try competing if that's your thing


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 13, 2013)

Considering I'm never going pro, I would only blast n cruise after I retire (in 35yrs) or when I stop recovering from pct... I'm guessing the latter will happen first


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 13, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Considering I'm never going pro, I would only blast n cruise after I retire (in 35yrs) or when I stop recovering from pct... I'm guessing the latter will happen first



^ this is smart

Also probably THE best option for the majority of people on gear forums

Like aforementioned, you got all these people posting "I don't see more results with more gear, only more sides"..."[nandrolones] kills my libido, need caber"...."750mg and up of test gives me bad gyno and lotta water"....so forth and so on

Blows my mind when those folks (the majority) wanna blast+cruise and use more than 1.5 grams as a weekly total lol


----------

